# First half-decent work print



## ThomThomsk (Jun 3, 2006)

I thought I'd share a scan of the first work print that I've done where I'm almost pleased with the results. Bronica ETRSi with Ilford FP4+, ID-11, Ilford MG IV RC, but the scan is so much less detailed than the print itself that all that information is pretty incidental:


----------



## terri (Jun 3, 2006)

I like it. :thumbup: Scanning to show the real tonal values I've obtained in a print is tough for me, as well. 

But your whites look bright and clean and the blacks look rich, and I'm going to say you've no doubt got a dandy print there.


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice one, looks good!


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you both for your comments! It was a overcast day and the photo was taken on the bank of a stream running through a wood, so I think I should have paid more attention to the tonal range. There is fairly good separation of the mid tones that doesn't really come across in the scan, but I think I may play with the paper grade and see if I can get a bit more life into it.


----------

